# Recretec vs Down River floors?



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jimmyhof said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a recretec fishing frame and looking for feedback on the drop-in front and back fishing floor/lean bars. I have a DRE system now that works pretty good but the floors weigh a ton and not the easiest to remove when I want to float without them.
> 
> I'd love to hear some feedback on the floors: positive of negative. Are they sturdy, light and as easy to remove as advertised.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Not really wanting to diss one companies products over another in this case, but the DRE is heavier but stronger and less likely to flex, the recretec offering is made from much lighter material and not nearly as rigid in my experience. I'm assuming you're talking fishing floors ? As far as easy to remove, that would depend on how tight you have them for one thing, secondly the DRE offering has 2 attachment points, slip into a handrail fitting, whereas I can't see how the recretec offering would attach, only that it appears to have 4 attachment points ? Never looked at one that close.. If it were me, I'd go with a DRE style just cause to me, it looks like a better product.


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

for Someone who doesn’t want to diss one company over another, you sure do it a lot. If you have “never looked at one that close” how can you form an honest opinion?


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

Jimmyhof, if you haven’t been in contact with recretec give Tim a call. He would be the one to answer your questions. Not us stinky people, but the guy who actually makes the Equiment.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

We've been incredibly impressed with Tim and Recretec and I can highly recommend their frames. They are light, strong, well designed and an exceptional product.


----------



## jimmyhof (Mar 15, 2007)

Now boys let’s play nicely.

I have talked with Tim multiple times and he is very helpful. Just looking for some outside input rather than the manufacturer.

I agree with mNichols about the DRE floors and having them I must say that they are so dam heavy and onerous to remove and put together when transitioning from whitewater mutliday frame to fishing frame. And to answer mNichols question the recetec platforms rest on the bow (or stern) tube and then again on side tubes flush up against your standard frame where I believe you attach with straps. It seems unconventional to me but Tim swares by it.

This just leaves the question of flexibility of the floor itself which would be a question of diamond plate thickness used by the 2 manufactures. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Our floors on average weight between 20-25lbs. We use 1/8" diamond plate (1.9lbs per square feet), 1 1/4" schedule 40 pipe for floor framing (.786 lbs per foot), and Tee fittings which weigh about 8oz each. Overall, when compared to other materials I wouldn't consider our floors heavy.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

you don't have a drop stitch floor I assume? That shit bangs. I'll never put in fishing floors in my RMR.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

For fishing that sounds like the way to roll! Cheap and easy.


----------

